# Does anyone else use prewound bobbins?



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I have found a wonderful place at eBay that has prewound bobbins on sale at great prices. I went a little overboard and now have too many but at that price I just could not help myself. I got boxes of prewounds for $2, $3, and $5 a box of 144 prewounds.

http://stores.ebay.com/SEWINGTHREADSRUS_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm

After I pick out all I want I can either call them and they will give me a good price on shipping or email them and they will combine ship and reduce the price of shipping. They are great to work with. They even have sheets for $2 and $3. Great to use for backing on quilts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so far, I only use them for the embroidery machine, as it was cost effective.

Now, I'll have to check out that site you gave.

Thanks for being an enabler :happy:

Angie


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

Your welcome


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

How Do You Find The End Of The Thread On Those Pre-winds?

I Bought Bunches Of Them, And By Singer And They Are Duds.

Saw The Thread On Bobbin Winders The Other Day On Here And Ordered Me One From Joann's Online. They Had A 40 % Off Coupon Too.

Mum


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

All of mine have a little tail that sticks out. You just pull on that and it comes right out. I haven't had that problem with my prewounds. 

The bobbin winders I think are great. But they will not work for my machines bobbins. I have a Creative Vision by Pfaff and they just will not wind the bobbin correctly.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't guess I've ever understood the point of prewounds. Why would you pay extra for someone to wind your bobbins, when it just takes a second to do them yourself?

I know, I know, they're very popular. But then I can't ever make myself pay for someone to cut my hair either, LOL


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

CJ, you get a great deal more thread on the bobbins than what you can wind yourself. Also, for embroidery it means less stops to change that pesky bobbin. Big help!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Pre-wound bobbins won't let my Bernina's lower thread sensor work. 

I just wind extra for embroidery.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

sewtlm, I too had that problem with my Pfaff 7570, but by taking off the paper siding, the sensor worked just fine.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

If they are designed to take off the paper sides and stay together just think of the glue powder you are getting in the gears of your machine.

Can we say "big repair bill".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

an alternative is to buy a cone of embroidery bobbin thread...
I bought some here and thought I received a good value for my $$.
I just got the smaller of the two cones.

http://www.longcreekmills.com/product/bobbins.html

Lower left hand side of page.
And their cotton thread is great in the quilting area.

Angie


----------

